# need a manual for toro s-620 snowblower



## JSW (Dec 29, 2006)

model # 38162 serial# 4035946. It has a Tecumseh AH-600 TYPE 1623 ENGINE.Any help would be great.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Go to: https://lookup2.toro.com/request/request.cfm

For engine manual go to: https:www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf


----------



## JSW (Dec 29, 2006)

thank you


----------



## John_r (Feb 11, 2010)

hi ever one ..ok looking for a manual for a s-620 tora showblower.was told I could fine one here when i was looking in my search.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

John_r said:


> hi ever one ..ok looking for a manual for a s-620 tora showblower.was told I could fine one here when i was looking in my search.


You can find links to manuals for engines, if your snow blower has a Tecumseh engine. The links are located in the helpful links thread in the 4-cycle section. You need to know the model number of your engine.

If you need a manual for the snow blower, then there is a good chance of finding one at the Toro website. You will need the model number for your snow blower it should be a 5 digit number located on a tag with the serial number. 

If you post your numbers on here, someone may be able to help locate them for you.

Best of Luck...


----------

